# Canada Goose Depredidation permits?



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Can anyone fill me in on this issue I heard a comment from a land owner this past weekend that with the permit he can kill 36 Canada Geese? I thought he was nuts, what is up any info?


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

ron, Last year they could shoot 20. in my area people were smoking mad :x cause they chased the majority of them out of the area. they can also use hi powered rifles or at least I am assuming they can. A farmer told me he used his 270 :sniper: to keep them out of the swaths and stated that others were doing the same  So it wouldn't suprise me if they could shoot 36. the early season for us was not nearly as good as it was the previous year.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

JIMBOY I was wondering what area you were hunting in? Might be able to help some how?


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

This past weekend I actually discussed this issue with a few landowners. The details of the season specify that birds must be taken with a shotgun. The landowners that I talked to said they were pushing the legislature to allow rifles, but the legislation ended up not allowing rifles. Therefore, the birds must be taken with shotguns. I believe that each farmer can get a permit for up to 30 geese. Each landowner can have up to 5 individuals included on the permit to assist in shooting the 30 geese with the permit. Regular hunting tactics cannot be used, no decoys, no calls, no camo, etc. The Established trail laws do not apply, landowners\individuals on the permit can shoot birds using a tractor, pickup, boat, etc to get to the location of the birds. I believe that have also eased the restrictions on disposal of the birds as well. i believe that birds may be cleaned and the meat utilized.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

How do they keep track of the geese? I.E. What's stopping them from shooting a 100 if they want?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nothing really stops them.... My girlfriends family is from the Breckenridge area and they are killing everything on their land. It doesn't matter to them, they see the geese as theives, and kill all of them on their land. Hopefully they won't this year, ( I begged and pleeded to have them keep them) so I could go and hammer some Minnesota birds. That's something you don't here too much? A ND boy going goose hunting in MN?

Personnally I think there are a lot more waterfowl out there than they think. I drive 106 miles in MN everyday just for class and when I'm bored I drive more (in between classes) and man, I'm starting to wonder what the problem is with MN hunters, who say there's not that many birds?

~Take note~The ND boys are going to take advantage!!!!!

Mav.....

Maybe we should take PRAIRIE HUNTER with us???? 8)


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

My casual observations are:

Many of the ducks fly west into ND starting in August and September. Ponds full of ducks are holding half dozen teal and a woodduck by mid September.

Geese - Don't sniper them all. I'll be back in Richland and Sargent counties come September. My old stomping grounds and it don't count on my 14 days. :beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I would have to dissagree with that assumption that the birds are flying to ND after being born and raised in ND. Once ducks are done molting and the ducklings are able to fly, they will be come extremely concentrated. They do the same thing in ND. By mid September you see some huge concentrations, but there are also a lot more empty sloughs during that time too. This is just my observations.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Decoyer:

I shot a banded (young of the year aka juvenile at the time of banding) mallard that was tagged in Wisconsin. Also, several other people have shot banded birds from states east of No.Dak. The prairie pothole region for whatever reason does get cross migration into the area, especially during wet years. Also, you have to look no further than late May to early June to notice that most drakes of any species are almost non-existent. The males tend to migrate out of an area once they breed. The same goes for young of the year. They tend to disperse once they are able to fly.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I was always under the impression that the drakes migrate north after the molt, which explains some peoples observations of high % of drakes in central Saskatchewan in the early season. I have no doubt that there is cross migration of birds, but I think that MN and Wis gain way more birds from migrations out of the Dakotas than birds coming in to the Dakotas. I wonder how many banded mallards shot in MN are banded in the PPR?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

prairie hunter said:


> I'll be back in Richland and Sargent counties come September. My old stomping grounds and it don't count on my 14 days. :beer:


That's 2 counties that won't have many geese come September. By far the largest number of geese are taken in the spring/summer there...and this year will be the most.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Mave are you kidding, hunting with PH, come on man, WE CAN DO IT ND STYLE!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

your right GooseBuster3, besides all PRAIRIE HUNTER wold do is ***** about the decoys and how there wrong or he'd ***** about how his gun is jamming or something like that...........then he'd blame it on the residents!!


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Maverick, I hunt in the Woodworth area. And it is slowly being taken over by lease hunting. thank god my friends and I know a few land owners who let us hunt. But the vast majority of them up there will not. But that is their right and I still talk to them in the bar :beer: We try to leave the political crap at the door cause politics and beer do not mix uke: if ya know what I mean!!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I have heard several second hand reports of both ND and MN farmers who don't really care about permits, legal weapons, or quotas when it comes to the resident geese that are eating their crops; they are going to do what it takes to protect their crops. I don't agree with that, but then again, it's not affecting my bank account.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

DUxnbux has it pretty well. The only other thing is that the permit also allows them to destroy up to 15 nests by addling. 30 adults and 15 nests. These are not easy to get, uke: many hoops to jump through, and no rifles.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

OK guys. I do not typically hunt with someone I have not known for sometime. Ask TIMR. Took him about 3 years to get me to bring him to NoDak - now he is a regular there.

I am still a North Dakotan when it comes to hunting styles and hunting success - only the license plate on my truck MAY be different. By the way that is a compliment to you ND hunters.

*Woodworth. *
That large area NE of Woodworth has been leased a long time. You know the spot : it is about 5 miles east of Woodworth and north of Hwy 36. They must hold atleast 6 to 10 square miles of land - maybe much more. They even have their own special NO HUNTING signs (glowing orange, green or red).

That land was leased and posted heavily in the 1970s and early 80s. Posting stopped when the sloughs dried up. Drove through there two years ago - sure enough the posted signs are back up and more land appears to be leased.

Any one on this site : who holds that lease? Was always told (20 years ago as a resident) that it was bankers and lawyers from Jim town ? true ?

*The bar*
time for a beer or two and a good game of darts. No politics - agreed. I might just share a beer with you this fall - you would *never* know it was prairie hunter.

Now MRN, if those elder ladies (with homemade pickles) come up and talk politics in the cafes - then politics is a fair topic of the day.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

SO are you saying you *wouldn't* hunt with anyone on this site?
(not try to start something here)
Because one thing most of us are trying to do here is make contacts all over the state, because if it does come down to the matter of having to own land to hunt.... the more friends, the more hunting area we will all have access to! Even you Prairie Hunter will need soem friends with a little youth to them! Decoys get heavier the older you get. Even the birds you carry back, start to get heavier. I am, all for, taking my grandfather out and doing all the work (sentimental reasons), and would do it for any one! Not because I don't know them but for the pleasure it!!

That's what it's idealistically all about!

Mav....
but to some ignorance is bliss!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

TimR gave me hard time about me being in my forties (early 40s) and my comment back to him was :

Guess now you will need to make two trips from the truck with the decoy bags each morning ... Just kidding of course.

I have absolutely nothing against anyone on this site. Issues this important should be debated and discussed intensely. The fact that you become so emotionaly tied to the issue means you guys want to make changes.

I am sure many of you would be fun to hunt with, but

1) access really has not been a problem for us
2) TimR is a good dozen years younger than me
3) Nephews, nieces, and my own children span the ages of under 1 - 19.
4) Dogs carry their load too.

Fetch hates when I tell my life story - but again I hunt in ND to be with family and friends as much as I return for the quality of the hunting.

Every spare minute of Sept and Oct is already reserved and the people I spend time with in MN, ND, or elsewhere are already in place. They are all better people than I am (maybe not better hunters) so I feel lucky.

Love teaching the younger kids how to hunt ... they teach us how to have fun again.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

You sound like just like most of us only you moved to Minn.

We don't hate you - we hate your Arrogance & know it all attitude

Got any good jobs down there - I'd need about 100k ayear to afford to live down there & pay 5.50 a beer & 100 + for motels :roll: & what does it cost to go out & eat or to a game ???


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

I am trying to argue my points against an audience that is dug in deep. I guess I come on toooo strong some times. Name calling just gets me ranting and raving. I try not to call them names in return but will certainly work to piss them off in other ways.

All knowing or arrogant. Not so sure I am - though you all are entitled to your own opinions.

Antagonistic; yah I enjoy arguing and pushing the envelope.

My opinions always right? ... *no* they are simply my opinions.

I do agree that something needs to change and soon - level of change we of course continue to have differing opinions on.

I still do believe other routes to success are possible. May be "do not abandon what is already working - but look for other ways to add to it" would have been a better message.

Water already under the bridge, downstream, and dumping into the ocean.


----------

